

Ask HN: what do you do when you're feeling unmotivated? - zxcvvcxz

I'm interested in getting your input on this topic as I'm sure many of you have struggled with and overcome this.<p>As for me, I'm feeling a sudden lack of motivation likely due to burn-out: I just finished a really tough semester and I'm trying desperately to launch my web app in the next few weeks (which has been already pushed back considerably). It might have something to do with the fact that the part I enjoyed (server-side scripting, database design) is done and now I have to work on other parts I don't necessarily enjoy (aesthetic design, page layout, etc).<p>What says HN on this topic?
======
timlindinct
You can try setting your goals lower for now, maybe just publish a smaller
part of the application that has a more fun and experimental vibe.

If you've got burn out definitely get some medicine for it and make some
changes in your life, try adrenaline regulating vitamins with licorice and
stuff, take some brain fuel vitamins, try some gaba (it's like magic). But
there is nothing better to beat stress than productivity and feeling like
you've provided something, so ship something.

Generally the answer is to feel more empowered, by changing the stress
equation: stress = resources vs desires. Get some more resources by talking
more to colleagues that you can work with, find more people / customers that
you can serve (reduces your desires they have lesser needs, which you can meet
now), or just step down your own aims to something more reasonable, maybe it's
not as risky to just ship what you've got.

The rule of thumb I like most is to continuously make sure (every week) that
you're making some achievement that involves interaction with people, as in
you're providing value.

I tried to ask a similar question here a while back but it disappeared
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2331889>.

------
iworkforthem
I jog more than usual. I break down tasks into even smaller tasks, work on
only a small handful at a time.

Once a task is completed, I do my little celebration 'dance'. This help to
keep me going, and going without burnout + regain any loss momentum.

------
ssebro
I feel the same way, and I'm doing the exact same thing right now. I formed a
support group with one of my buddies from college, and we check in on each
other and demo our product to one another as we develop. We also challenge
each other to see who finishes their next version first, and we give each
other feedback and ideas for refinement.

tldr; find a fake cofounder (someone else who's also doing a startup alone),
so you can use each other for moral support + encouragement.

------
wh-uws
Watch these

Any Given Sunday - Peace by Inches - Pacino
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rFx6OFooCs>

Michael Jordan - Maybe <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by6J1ii5m80>

And this one because its silly <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6wRkzCW5qI>

~~~
pjeide
As someone also suffering from a temporary lack of motivation I thank you for
these.

Fight for those inches, and rack up the failures.

*edit: removed duplicate link. skipped clicking the one you listed as funny. it isn't very funny, however, is quite telling.

------
namank
You need to take a break and let your brain recoup to be more productive.

Watch a movie and hog down huge bags of popcorn and a 10kg bar of chocolate.

I know people will say running/swimming, but that is good for when you are
stressed. Not when you are almost burnt out. You are mentally fatigued and you
need to do something that doesn't involve too much brain power while still
being interesting enough - movie with indulging in movie food would work.

------
staunch
Oftentimes you just have to buckle down and do work you don't want to do. Many
other times though you can figure out an alternative.

Maybe there's someone you can partner with to do the annoying (to you) parts?
Or maybe you can just not do them at all.

Better to keep moving forward than stall out on something that can be skipped
for now.

------
duiker101
i turn off the pc and disconnect the brain from my project. Focus on something
else, possibly something that require not much brain usage and that is fun!
Reward yourself with some good time for your hard work and when you'll get
back to your project you'll be more motivated. Forcing yourself to focus it's
not productive!

------
keeptrying
Go ot the gym and lift heavy. You'll feel awesome right after.

~~~
timlindinct
If you've got burn out gyming will put too much stress on your body and you'll
feel much worse for a few days.

~~~
keeptrying
Im not saying you should maximise the weights. I"m saying break a sweat - you
will IMMEDIATELY feel better.

Its the one thing I can depend on when Im in an entrepreneur slump!

